

Ubuntu 15.04: Desktop, Phone and IoT; towards a converged future - reddotX
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/21/ubuntu-15-04-desktop-phone-and-iot-towards-a-converged-future/

======
worklogin
I've been using 15.04 desktop, and I've finally come around to Unity. It's not
ideal, once you get used to its mechanics, it's pretty slick. Multiple
workspaces + a stable environment with great keyboard-managed tiling windows
means a terrific multitasking environment.

